# Furry Fiesta: Disco Infurno! Feb. 25 - 27, 2011 - Addison, TX



## Istanbul (Jul 18, 2010)

For years, Texan furries have been talking about the need for a furry convention in Texas. In 2009, their wishes were granted! Furry Fiesta was born, with a record-breaking attendance of 542 on its first year and 780 in its second year! But we're not ones to rest on our laurels, and so we proudly present:

Furry Fiesta 2011: Disco Infurno!

Coming to the Crowne Plaza Hotel in Addison, TX on February 25 - 27, 2011!

We've already got great guests of honor lined up:
*Lucky Coyote* - Founding member of Don't Hug Cacti and skilled fursuit crafter!
*Megan Giles* - Her charismatic art has been a part of furry culture for years!

We've also managed to negotiate a great rate for the luxuriant hotel rooms for which Crowne Plaza is known, just _$89/night_ for 1-4 people!

If you attended Furry Fiesta 2009 or 2010, then you're in for a few surprises that we think you'll like: new tracks, new events, and more space than before mean that it's like a whole new convention! And if you didn't, then come find out what you missed!

Pre-registration is open *now!* Head over to our registration page and let us know you're coming! We'll be having concerts, panels, fursuit games, an art show, a new and improved dealer's den, a charity auction, an improved fursuit parade...and that's just a small sample of what we've got so far. If there's something you want to see, come to our forums and let us know; we want to hear your ideas!

We hope to see you there!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll be there! :3


----------



## Balun_Roo (Jul 27, 2010)

totally gonna go again! love this con


----------



## Istanbul (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh, we've totally booked Matthew Ebel to play at Furry Fiesta 2011, too.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Rayden (Aug 1, 2010)

If things work out for me this year, I may head down there.


----------



## MrKovu (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so there.


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 10, 2010)

Bump, because it's coming up on us like a freight train!

Also, Rocky Horror Picture Show. FYI.


----------



## jeremiah (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm looking to be a roommate for this Furcon, and this would be my first so I have no idea what to expect or pay. I can pay over time, but not in one sitting. I'd like to know how much a room will cost and how much it's being split between others interested.


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 6, 2011)

Just letting everyone know, pre-registration closes on *January 31st*; if you're going to pre-reg (and you really should), now's the time!


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll be around.


----------



## Hissora (Jan 15, 2011)

Possibly going to try to go for a day. x3


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 17, 2011)

Really hoping I can make it, too. I'll be coming all the way from good ol' Oregon. Gotta find roomspace first. XD Then I can get my plane tickets and pre-reg! Woo~


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone there!

That said, be advised! *Pre-registration closes in two weeks!* That's right, on January 31st, pre-reg closes and you'll have to register at the convention itself!


----------



## huskyrye (Jan 18, 2011)

Will definitely be going to this one!   From Tulsa, Oklahoma, down to good ole' Texas  can't wait!  Haven't been to this con yet....should be fun!


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 20, 2011)

Did someone say fursuit beer pong tournament?
Someone just did.


----------



## Rinz (Jan 20, 2011)

Do I count as a veteran?  Been there since the first, this year likely won't be my last!

Edit:  As a side note, Crys the Hybrid has requested I do the "Emotion through your Eyes" panel for her, so those of you interested in it, it'll be 9:30 on saturday~


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 24, 2011)

Just a reminder: if you're going to pre-register, you have *one week* left!


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 31, 2011)

Bumping.
I want to do a sketch for FF, but no one else does.


----------



## Obsydian (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm attending this!  I'll be in the Dealer's Den, selling my arts!


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 2, 2011)

Hype


----------



## Jack (Feb 4, 2011)

I will be attending, aswell as my two friends whom have been begging to tag along with me.


----------



## dduran8804 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wonder if you'll are ever planning to have the convention at the George R.Brown convention center in downtown Houston


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 7, 2011)

dduran8804 said:


> I wonder if you'll are ever planning to have the convention at the George R.Brown convention center in downtown Houston



I'm not going to say 'never', but I'd say it's *extremely* unlikely that we'll be leaving the D/FW area anytime soon.


----------



## Sumi (Feb 9, 2011)

I WILL be there this year!


----------



## Vintage (Feb 12, 2011)

roomshare offer closed.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 21, 2011)

Four!


----------



## wheelieotter (Feb 22, 2011)

Three!


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 23, 2011)

Two!


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 23, 2011)

Two!


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 24, 2011)

ONE.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd like to thank everyone who joined us at Furry Fiesta 2011 this year! We had a fantastic year, breaking the 1000-attendee mark in 3 years (and thus becoming the fastest furry convention in history to do so), and had fantastic performances like Rocky Horror Picture Show, Matthew Ebel, Bucktown Tiger, and Furry Night Live! Events like the Pinata Fiasco, the NERF Marksmanship event, and the Match Game went over famously, and everyone seemed to love the new and larger Corral, Dealer's Den, and panel rooms. We look forward to seeing everyone next year, and we encourage you to bring friends so that they can experience Furry Fiesta for themselves!


----------



## Rinz (Mar 1, 2011)

It was really damned fun. I will most definitely make all attempts to be in attendance next year!


----------



## Super_Tron (Mar 1, 2011)

It was the first fur con I've been to, and I had a blast.  So much so that I am now walking with a limp.
Bravo.  I'll be posting videos soon-ly.


----------



## Shambala (Mar 26, 2011)

This was my 1st fur con too, it was so much fun. Sad thing is now i have to wait 10 more months to attend again:/


----------



## Rinz (Mar 27, 2011)

Shambala said:


> This was my 1st fur con too, it was so much fun. Sad thing is now i have to wait 10 more months to attend again:/


If you're in the Texas/Oklahoma/Arkansas kind of area, there are actually several conventions nearby that you could attend to sate your desires for more furcon! There's Oklacon and Wild Nights, both outdoors and in Oklahoma, as well as MFM, which is only about a half hour south of Memphis :3


----------

